# CUSTOM ENGRAVED KNOCK OFFS



## 909monte88

Free shipping in the lower 48 
Set of engrave knock offs $400
Engrave and re chrome your knock offs $320










































Call or text (909)833-5595 thanks 
PayPal ready 
Turn around time is 7-10 work days


----------



## Crash1964

Pics? What kind of kos?


----------



## 909monte88

Crash1964 said:


> Pics? What kind of kos?


There's 6 pics on original post and chinas


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

909monte88 said:


> Free shipping in the lower 48
> Set of engrave knock offs $400 regular price $450
> Engrave and re chrome your knock offs $340 regular price $380
> View attachment 585256
> 
> View attachment 585257
> 
> View attachment 585258
> 
> View attachment 585259
> 
> View attachment 585260
> 
> View attachment 585261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:Call or text (909)833-5595 thanks
> :thumbsupayPal ready
> Turn around time is 7-10 work days


:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## jrod6676

Any zenith style knock offs for sale


----------



## 909monte88

jrod6676 said:


> Any zenith style knock offs for sale


I can make you some


----------



## backyard64

Wat u got ready to ship


----------



## 909monte88

backyard64 said:


> Wat u got ready to ship


Sorry everything is made to order


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Big Karloz

909monte88 said:


> Free shipping in the lower 48
> Set of engrave knock offs $400 regular price $450
> Engrave and re chrome your knock offs $340 regular price $380
> View attachment 585256
> 
> View attachment 585257
> 
> View attachment 585258
> 
> View attachment 585259
> 
> View attachment 585260
> 
> View attachment 585261
> 
> Call or text (909)833-5595 thanks
> PayPal ready
> Turn around time is 7-10 work days



nice work bro.....


----------



## 909monte88

Big Karloz said:


> nice work bro.....


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Impala builder

Any zenith super swepts?


----------



## 909monte88

Impala builder said:


> Any zenith super swepts?


If you have some I can engrave them


----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## plague

ttt, wheels are fresh


----------



## 909monte88

plague said:


> ttt, wheels are fresh


Thanks!


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## lo4lyf

Where they getting twisted spokes from these days?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 598230


Those wheels are fresh


----------



## 909monte88

lo4lyf said:


> Where they getting twisted spokes from these days?


Hit up galaxy wire wheels


----------



## 909monte88

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Those wheels are fresh


Galaxy gets down


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

Just finished a set


----------



## backyard64

those for sale bro


909monte88 said:


> View attachment 610262
> View attachment 610263
> 
> 
> Just finished a set


----------



## 909monte88

backyard64 said:


> those for sale bro


Made those for a costumer but can make you some


----------



## silent7905

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 610262
> View attachment 610263
> 
> 
> Just finished a set


What's the price and turnaround on something like these? and what size is the recess for the chip? Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

silent7905 said:


> What's the price and turnaround on something like these? and what size is the recess for the chip? Thanks


Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## tlc64impala

silent7905 said:


> What's the price and turnaround on something like these? and what size is the recess for the chip? Thanks


X2


----------



## 909monte88

tlc64impala said:


> X2


Price is $400
Turn around 7-10 work days
Recess 2 1/4


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

909monte88 said:


> TTT
> View attachment 616415


Daaaaaam


----------



## 909monte88

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> Daaaaaam


:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## chevylinc82

dam looks sick ill b hittin u up soon just ordered me sum d's.......


----------



## 909monte88

chevylinc82 said:


> dam looks sick ill b hittin u up soon just ordered me sum d's.......


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

6 T 4 RAG said:


> TTT


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## LowImpala1964

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 621689


:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

LowImpala1964 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## backyard64

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG62

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

backyard64 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

OG62 said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

Of to chrome


----------



## 909monte88

Back from chrome


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## dirty dan

U ingrave them then u send it to get chrome or u in grave it and then I send it to chrome how s it work ?


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> U ingrave them then u send it to get chrome or u in grave it and then I send it to chrome how s it work ?


I take care of it all stripping engraving and re-chrome


----------



## ~Nancy's Lawyer~

Very nice work!


----------



## 909monte88

~Nancy's Lawyer~ said:


> Very nice work!


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## lo4lyf

What's the price on a set engraved and rechromed if I send you mine? Can you do 2 tone gold/chrome?


----------



## 909monte88

lo4lyf said:


> What's the price on a set engraved and rechromed if I send you mine? Can you do 2 tone gold/chrome?


Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## dirty dan

What's the price of to tone gold chrome dz spinners


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> What's the price of to tone gold chrome dz spinners


So you have some you want me to do ? Well to do two tone it's an extra $200 just to ad gold plus the engraving And re-chrome. Text me if you need more info (909)833-5595


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 610262
> View attachment 610263
> 
> 
> Just finished a set


Price for a set like these


----------



## 909monte88

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Price for a set like these


Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

Pedal car hub caps


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

whats up dawg


----------



## dirty dan

So sick


----------



## 909monte88

rolldawg213 said:


> whats up dawg


What's up dog have not heard from you in a min.


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> So sick


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

:wave:


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## pillo 84 regal

Hey brother you have 5 knockoffs available ?? Ready to go let me know


----------



## 909monte88

pillo 84 regal said:


> Hey brother you have 5 knockoffs available ?? Ready to go let me know


 Pm send 

Sorry don't have ready to go just because I don't know what style someone is going to want


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

:inout:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## ElProfeJose

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 657614


How much for those?


----------



## 909monte88

ElProfeJose said:


> How much for those?


Sorry I did those for a customer. But if you have a set I can engrave them for you


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## rICKYLEA0

Can you engrave my knockoffs to match the pattern on my other two parts I have engraved already


----------



## 909monte88

rICKYLEA0 said:


> Can you engrave my knockoffs to match the pattern on my other two parts I have engraved already


Yes


----------



## 909monte88

Off to chrome


----------



## rsanchez26

What's up bro what's the price for a set of two ear strate knoff with hole in the mindow engraved , let me know Tex 224-723-2015 rudedog


----------



## 909monte88

rsanchez26 said:


> What's up bro what's the price for a set of two ear strate knoff with hole in the mindow engraved , let me know Tex 224-723-2015 rudedog


Text send


----------



## rsanchez26

What's up bro its rude dog what's the price for some two ear straight knoff engraved Tex 224-723-2015


----------



## 909monte88

rsanchez26 said:


> What's up bro its rude dog what's the price for some two ear straight knoff engraved Tex 224-723-2015


Text send


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## backyard64

damn those look good :thumbsup:


909monte88 said:


> View attachment 682610


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## pacoloco

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 674950
> View attachment 674950


How much for these shipped to 95838


----------



## 909monte88

pacoloco said:


> How much for these shipped to 95838


Those a customer send me to do for him so I don't have a set to do


----------



## pacoloco

909monte88 said:


> Those a customer send me to do for him so I don't have a set to do


How much if i send u some to do for
me cuz those look nice bro. U do good work


----------



## 909monte88

pacoloco said:


> How much if i send u some to do for
> me cuz those look nice bro. U do good work


Thanks pm send


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo

I have parts for my beach cruiser that I would like to get engraved would you consider doing those if so pm me price
front and back fenders,chain guard,sprocket, gooseneck and handle bars


----------



## 909monte88

brn2ridelo said:


> I have parts for my beach cruiser that I would like to get engraved would you consider doing those if so pm me price
> front and back fenders,chain guard,sprocket, gooseneck and handle bars


Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

Got this dayton knock offs for sale $650 hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## Mr Cucho

Real nice homie they came out lookn sharp !!!


----------



## 909monte88

Mr Cucho said:


> Real nice homie they came out lookn sharp !!!


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Tami at Zeus

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 776106


 I like your engraving, real unique and not like everyone else's !!!!!!


----------



## 909monte88

Tami said:


> I like your engraving, real unique and not like everyone else's !!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## reneduce

LOOKING FOR A SET LIKE THIS, I HAVE 2 5/16 CHIPS. HOW MUCH FOR KNOCK OFF ONLY? THANKS


----------



## dirty dan

Sick ass work I love those Dayton three bar s


----------



## 909monte88

reneduce said:


> LOOKING FOR A SET LIKE THIS, I HAVE 2 5/16 CHIPS. HOW MUCH FOR KNOCK OFF ONLY? THANKS


Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> Sick ass work I love those Dayton three bar s


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

can't wait to have you do some engraving for me, just wanted to know if a sketch like this would be possible


----------



## 909monte88

Tami said:


> View attachment 802890
> can't wait to have you do some engraving for me, just wanted to know if a sketch like this would be possible


Ill try


----------



## 909monte88

Follow me on Instagram 

FM_KUSTOMS


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> Follow me on Instagram
> 
> FM_KUSTOMS


Qvo le homie that's ur name on Instagram
?


----------



## 909monte88

Yes sir


----------



## 909monte88

Off to chrome


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

PRICE,On the chevy two ways?


----------



## 909monte88

UNPREDICTABLESS said:


> PRICE,On the chevy two ways?


Pm send


----------



## slick_oo

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 776106





how much for these but with a black background???


----------



## 909monte88

slick_oo said:


> how much for these but with a black background???



Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## dirty dan

Ttt


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> Ttt


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Tami at Zeus

Checking in!!!!! Sneak peak of KO's


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Tami at Zeus

FRANK, I just wanted to tell you, the 8 emblems you made for me was the first items to go, NEXT were the engraved knockoffs you did for me!!!!! Just wanted to let you know, keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## 909monte88

Tami said:


> FRANK, I just wanted to tell you, the 8 emblems you made for me was the first items to go, NEXT were the engraved knockoffs you did for me!!!!! Just wanted to let you know, keep up the great work!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Have a wonderful day and try to make it relaxing, hopefully see you tomarrow!!!


----------



## CCC925

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 840569


How much for a set like this? thanks,


----------



## 909monte88

CCC925 said:


> How much for a set like this? thanks,


pm send


----------



## Tami at Zeus

IM TELLIN YA; FRANK DID SOME ENGRAVING FOR ME FOR THE TEXAS SHOW! I DIDN'T EVEN GET A CHANCE TO TAKE PICTURES! THE STUFF SOLD LIKE HOTCAKES!!!! Can't wait to pick up my new batch, this time I will have pictures....... THANKS FRANK


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Tami said:


> IM TELLIN YA; FRANK DID SOME ENGRAVING FOR ME FOR THE TEXAS SHOW! I DIDN'T EVEN GET A CHANCE TO TAKE PICTURES! THE STUFF SOLD LIKE HOTCAKES!!!! Can't wait to pick up my new batch, this time I will have pictures....... THANKS FRANK


bump


----------



## 909monte88

Tami said:


> bump


Thanks


----------



## R0L0

what do you charge to engrave a set of knock offs if I ship um to you?


----------



## 909monte88

R0L0 said:


> what do you charge to engrave a set of knock offs if I ship um to you?


Pm send


----------



## 909monte88

Project


----------



## 909monte88

Update


----------



## Lowrider19

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 936010
> View attachment 936018
> 
> 
> Update


Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 936010
> View attachment 936018
> 
> 
> Update


 LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that color, I just told Pat yesterday he needed to do some spokes in an electric blue and also in a electric purple candy... Nice job !!!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 934610
> View attachment 934618
> 
> Project


Nice work lookn bad ass TTT


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 936010
> View attachment 936018
> 
> 
> Update


This are bad homie got to luv that blue with the ingraved on it gold wud shine B-)


----------



## backyard64

fuckin nice bro


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 936010
> View attachment 936018
> 
> 
> Update


Badass bro!!


----------



## 909monte88

Update


----------



## 909monte88

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass bro!!


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

Looks better in the sun


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> Looks better in the sun
> View attachment 938002


Orale homie damm that's real arte on wheels !!firme work


----------



## 909monte88

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale homie damm that's real arte on wheels !!firme work


Thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 962441


Nice homie !!! U got em for sale?


----------



## 909monte88

Mr Cucho said:


> Nice homie !!! U got em for sale?


I made those for a customer but I can make you a set


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> I made those for a customer but I can make you a set


Orale do u have some on stock ?


----------



## 909monte88

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale do u have some on stock ?


I have to engrave them but I can have them done in a week


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> I have to engrave them but I can have them done in a week


Orale did u ever got hold of some Dayton ones?


----------



## 909monte88

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale did u ever got hold of some Dayton ones?


Not yet


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 937954


 who built these and pm me a price for a set


----------



## 909monte88

Dusk til Dawn said:


> who built these and pm me a price for a set


Text me (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## 909monte88

Back from chrome


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## jspekdc2

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 971113


TTT Great work.. Looks good homie..


----------



## Tami at Zeus

YOU SAID YOU WOULD POST A PICTURE OF THAT COOL SET WITH THE CROWN ON TOP !!!!


----------



## 909monte88

jspekdc2 said:


> TTT Great work.. Looks good homie..


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 591645


This are it tami


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Tami at Zeus

"MERRY CHRISTMAS" FRANK, hope you're having a great day!!!!!


----------



## BIGTEX325

sup!!!! big dog nice work


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## Tami at Zeus

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 981345


 "YES" gorgeous, going straight to my page, love em!!


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

Another set of pedal car wheels


----------



## 909monte88

One down three to go


----------



## 62ssrag

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1028289
> 
> 
> One down three to go


How much to do a set of knock offs?


----------



## 909monte88

62ssrag said:


> How much to do a set of knock offs?


Pm send


----------



## Lowrider19

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1028289
> 
> 
> One down three to go


Those are looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

Two down


----------



## 909monte88

View attachment 1034193


Two down


----------



## 909monte88

Lowrider19 said:


> Those are looking good! :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

Done


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1038713
> 
> 
> Done


Orale came out real clean homie bad ass work on em !!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1038713
> 
> 
> Done


Those are real purty!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

E=09monte88;18897289]
View attachment 1038713


Done[/QUOTE]

Those are bAdass bro!!


----------



## 909monte88

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> E=09monte88;18897289]
> View attachment 1038713
> 
> 
> Done


Those are bAdass bro!![/QUOTE]


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

Tami said:


> Those are real purty!!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## BIGTEX325

whose kos r those ????:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

Next


----------



## BIGTEX325

r those for sale


----------



## 909monte88

BIGTEX325 said:


> r those for sale


Keepers


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## R0L0

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1078242



bad ass Frank!!


----------



## MrBowtie

What's the price for a set like that?


----------



## 909monte88

R0L0 said:


> bad ass Frank!!


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88

MrBowtie said:


> What's the price for a set like that?


Text me for pricing (909)833-5595


----------



## 909monte88

Back from chrome


----------



## 909monte88

3 more sets


----------



## 909monte88

Aztec design


----------



## 909monte88

Powder black


----------



## Tami at Zeus

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1117353
> 
> 
> Powder black


I THINK THESE ARE MY FAVORITE SO FAR!!


----------



## 909monte88

Two tone


----------



## BIGTEX325

TTT.... SUP BIG DOG!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

BIGTEX325 said:


> TTT.... SUP BIG DOG!!:thumbsup:


What's up stranger


----------



## BIGTEX325

chilin :420:.......


----------



## 909monte88

BIGTEX325 said:


> chilin :420:.......


Same here big dog


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## baron 786

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 971113


How much? Very interested


----------



## 909monte88

ACQUIRING WEALTH said:


> nice work


Thanks


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## *ROADSTAR*

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1151954


Badass homie... Great work!!!


----------



## 909monte88

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Badass homie... Great work!!!


Thanks


----------



## dirty dan

Those knocks are sick man good job


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> Those knocks are sick man good job


Thanks


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Aztec ones how much


----------



## 909monte88

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Aztec ones how much


Pm send Text me its faster (909)833-5595


----------



## plague

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1147378
> 
> View attachment 1147386


Wow I like those


----------



## 909monte88

plague said:


> Wow I like those


I have two tone one for sake hit me up (909)833-5595


----------



## 909monte88

Set for sale $650 shipped us

Hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Bump


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## R0L0

ttt for my ninja!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1199466


Nice work Frank


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1175626
> 
> 
> Set for sale $650 shipped us
> 
> Hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


This week sale $600 shipped


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1123297
> 
> 
> Two tone


Also this week sale $600 shipped


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1038713
> 
> 
> Done


And last but not least also on sale this week $600 shipped 
(NO CHIPS)


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## dirty dan

Ttt


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> Ttt


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 909monte88

$600 per set shipped us hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## Lowrider19

:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## LWDBO

Have these black and chrome?


----------



## LWDBO

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1117353
> Powder black


Have these black and chrome or just chrome?


----------



## 909monte88

LWDBO said:


> Have these black and chrome or just chrome?


Text me its faster (909)833-5595


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Bumpity Bump Bump !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 909monte88

Lost my phone over the weekend so don't have any contacts please get ahold of me so I can re-save your numbers thanks


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## Tami at Zeus

HI FRANK !!!!!!!


----------



## 909monte88

Tami said:


> HI FRANK !!!!!!!


Hello


----------



## dirty dan

What's up


----------



## Someone408

Does good work :thumbsup:


----------



## wuence81

Any knock offs done ready to go


----------



## 909monte88

wuence81 said:


> Any knock offs done ready to go


Yes text me at (909)833-5595


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## commondzrzC.C

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 657614


How much bro


----------



## commondzrzC.C

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 776106


How much bro


----------



## 909monte88

commondzrzC.C said:


> How much bro


Pm send 
Call or text for prices (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## dirty dan

Ttt


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> Ttt


Thanks


----------



## commondzrzC.C

909monte88 said:


> Got this dayton knock offs for sale $650 hit me up (909)833-5595 thanks
> 
> View attachment 762249


You still have these available


----------



## 909monte88

commondzrzC.C said:


> You still have these available


No sorry those are sold but I got a set of dayton 3 ways with chip recess I can do for you


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

Call or text if interested (909)833-5595 thanks 
Follow me on Instagram FA_CUSTOMS


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag

909monte88 said:


> No sorry those are sold but I got a set of dayton 3 ways with chip recess I can do for you


Pics of these please??


----------



## 909monte88

62ssrag said:


> Pics of these please??


Text me it's faster (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

BE SEEING YOU SOON, I HAVE ALOT OF WORK FOR YOU!!!


----------



## nisra

Tami said:


> BE SEEING YOU SOON, I HAVE ALOT OF WORK FOR YOU!!!


Not after the posts you made. You killed what could have been a reputable company with a few strokes of the ol. Key pad lol


----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## Tami at Zeus




----------



## 909monte88

TTT


----------



## dirty dan

Can t wait ttt


----------



## 909monte88

dirty dan said:


> Can t wait ttt


Soon grasshopper


----------



## dirty dan

Ha funny,,,,


----------



## 909monte88

This set up for grabs $580 in chrome shipped us 
Call or text me (909)833-5595 
Follow me on Instagram FA_CUSTOMS thanks


----------



## 909monte88

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1494106
> 
> 
> This set up for grabs $580 in chrome shipped us
> Call or text me (909)833-5595
> Follow me on Instagram FA_CUSTOMS thanks


SOLD BUT I GOT ANOTHER SET I CAN DO FOR SOME ONE IF INTERESTED


----------



## dirty dan

Ttt


----------



## 909monte88

Off to Tejas


----------



## 909monte88

I have 3 sets of this Dayton 3 ways knock offs ready to redo for my customers I can do them in plain chrome or custom engrave then hit me up if interested (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## dirty dan

Ttt good luck


----------



## Mr Cucho

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1503857
> 
> 
> Off to Tejas


Orale homie frank I got em bad ass work thanks !!!


----------



## 909monte88

:thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88

Custom engraved pedals hit me up (909)833-5595


----------



## 48chevyfleet

Some real clean work


----------



## 909monte88

48chevyfleet said:


> Some real clean work


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88

Set of locking knockoffs with engraved caps $400 plus $20 shipping us

Price good till the 1st


----------



## prewarkid

909monte88 said:


> View attachment 1521666
> 
> Set of locking knockoffs with engraved caps $400 plus $20 shipping us
> 
> Price good till the 1st


Thanks for the hook up. Knock offs look great!!!!

Joey.


----------



## 909monte88

prewarkid said:


> Thanks for the hook up. Knock offs look great!!!!
> 
> Joey.


Thank you for your business hope I get a change to your on your project 

Check out my Instagram OG_FA_CUSTOMS


----------



## 909monte88

One set sold 2 left hit me up if interested (909)833-5595 thanks


----------



## Tami at Zeus

TTT


----------



## 909monte88




----------



## 909monte88




----------



## dirty dan

Thanks for my knocks they same out killer


----------



## Tami at Zeus

TTT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

TTT


----------

